# what should I stuff in my pouf?



## MamaSpruce (Aug 10, 2004)

My mom and step-dad took a much needed and rare vacation to Morocco. They brought me back a pouf (kind of like this) but I have to stuff it with something. What? Reusing something that would go to a land fill would be nice.


----------



## diamond lil (Oct 6, 2003)

I'd fill it with stuffing from old comforters or pillows, but it might take a lot.


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

old clothes?


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

That sounds like a personal question.


----------



## MorganRiley (Jun 9, 2007)

useless fabric scraps


----------



## OwensMa (Apr 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bearsmama* 
That sounds like a personal question.



















Old pillow stuffing, old clothes....


----------



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

The title is too funny! Cool Pouf though! I want one! I would stuff it with......any of the above suggestions.
Angela


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Old magazine or newspapers on the bottom half maybe, for some stiffness?


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

I avoided this thread for a little bit because the title scared me. Then I just had to come and check it out. Now I think that's the greatest gift! How cool!

You could also use beans, but what a mess if it gets wet.

I think I like the other posters suggestions better. Esp the one who suggested putting something more solid on the bottom.

Cool!


----------



## TinyFrog (Jan 24, 2006)

I wasn't too sure what a pouf was but I was intrigued and just had to find out. What about those annoying styrofoam popcorn pieces. I have bags of the stuff because I don't want to throw it in the garbage.


----------



## zipworth (Jun 26, 2002)

sawdust?


----------



## beckyh (May 3, 2004)

Best.Thread.Title.Ever!


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

Welll......what do you plan to use your Pouf for - do you need support or coushy?


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Fabric scraps and packing peanuts (styrofoam, not the starch-based ones).


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd put it to good use and use it store seasonal clothing!


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wateraddict* 







I wasn't too sure what a pouf was but I was intrigued and just had to find out. What about those annoying styrofoam popcorn pieces. I have bags of the stuff because I don't want to throw it in the garbage.

na, the kids will unzip it and the stuff will go everywhere. I second clothes. We just put our pouf away because the kids kept taking the styrofoam out...I have tons of clothes sittinga round waiting for donation.....I can't believe I never thought of it! I'm going to go fill it!









Lisa


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Some wool sweaters from the thrift store?


----------



## Warda_Rose (Mar 1, 2006)

I suffered from extreme lust for a pouf a few years ago. I was thinking about re-using shopping bags if I got one because I figured clothes would be really heavy.


----------



## patty_g (May 30, 2005)

We stuffed ours with newspaper and it worked really well. Ours were from Egypt and were leather and looked like the ones you have in the pictures. But when I say stuffed, I seriously mean stuffed, like to the point of solidness you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

I just want to compliment you on your AWESOME thread title.


----------



## mamasgroovin (Nov 27, 2006)

A kid?







:


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

Those are too cool! They take me back to my childhood--for some reason, everyone in my family had a pouf, except we called the pouffees. It was like your house wasn't complete without one! That was in the UK--I have no idea if that's normal for the UK, or just for my family. Those are seriously awesome though, I'm jealous of your pouf!


----------



## MamaSpruce (Aug 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momtwice* 
I just want to compliment you on your AWESOME thread title.

Why, thank you!







:

And thank you all for the suggestions. I think I may get the time to stuff it tonight and I will try newspaper. Patty g, did yours make crinkly sounds with newspaper? Or was it stuffed too full? I'll post a photo of my pouf when I'm done!


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasgroovin* 
A kid?







:









:

Has anyone seen ds? He is awfully quiet.








:


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaSpruce* 
Why, thank you!







:

And thank you all for the suggestions. I think I may get the time to stuff it tonight and I will try newspaper. Patty g, did yours make crinkly sounds with newspaper? Or was it stuffed too full? I'll post a photo of my pouf when I'm done!

Please do post some photos of your pouf after it's been thoroughly stuffed.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasgroovin* 
A kid?







:











Excellent thread title!


----------

